# quick question about remounting /system



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

For some reason the command i always use isnt working for me anymore...

```
<br />
su<br />
mount -o rw,remount /system<br />
```
it just gives me "Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory"

it works just fine on my other rooted android phones... and i think i remember it used to work on my D2G? (I dont use the d2g much)

anyways, I've just been connecting it to my computer and running "adb remount", but thats annoying!

what am i missing here?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

the script I have used in the past was:

```
<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
busybox mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
```


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> the script I have used in the past was:
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


yep, that worked! but I know i've never used "busybox" in front of the mount command before, so its not the command i've used in the past.

good idea of making it a script though...


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I make all my basic commands into a script. Easier to store and use that way.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> I make all my basic commands into a script. Easier to store and use that way.


is there a particular spot you like to store them in, or just the root folder?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Morlok8k said:


> is there a particular spot you like to store them in, or just the root folder?


On my SD in a folder called " resources"

I use the scripter in ROM toolbox pro to run them.

Sent from my liquidy droid x


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> On my SD in a folder called " resources"
> 
> I use the scripter in ROM toolbox pro to run them.
> 
> Sent from my liquidy droid x


ahh, thanks for the info!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I just do "adb remount" since I rarely need to remount /system when not connected to a PC.



Morlok8k said:


> but I know i've never used "busybox" in front of the mount command before, so its not the command i've used in the past.


Stock Android mount binary does not support the remount option so you need to write it with all its arguments.

You probably had a symlink to busybox called mount installed somewhere before the stock mount in your PATH variable.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I just do "adb remount" since I rarely need to remount /system when not connected to a PC.
> 
> Stock Android mount binary does not support the remount option so you need to write it with all its arguments.
> 
> You probably had a symlink to busybox called mount installed somewhere before the stock mount in your PATH variable.


"adb remount" is what i had been doing...

ahh, yeah that would make sense!

*looks* yes, my mount command is currently linked to /system/bin/toolbox

its now fixed!


----------

